

Borders is down - 14 sq miles of retail space to go - brezina
http://www.jonathansteiman.com/1/post/2011/07/borders-books-is-down-14-square-miles-to-go.html

======
rdl
I'd like the palo alto store as an office for startups please! And right
across the street from the Apple Store.

~~~
phil
Yeah, that's totally one of the best spaces in town -- it always seemed like
kind of a waste as a Borders.

I don't think it should be offices though, it deserves to have lots of people
moving through.

~~~
rdl
Cafes/coffeeshops/etc. downstairs, offices upstairs?

~~~
phil
That would be pretty sweet. Fingers crossed.

~~~
rdl
I wish a forward thinking VC (flashes the a16z sign) would do this.

